# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  dziwne przebudzenie

## Kasia p

Mam 26 lat  zdażyło mi się to już drugi raz . Pdczas snu obudziły mnie straszne zawroty głowy ,  ból głowy  styłu na dole , nudności  i byłam bardzo osłabiona i mocno chciało misię pić  jak popiłam to za chwilę było już sucho w ustach dopiero po trzecim łyku  przestałam czuć pragnienie. Zawroty ito dosyć silne trwały ok 2 godzin potem powoli ustępują a złe samopoczucie trwa jeszcze przez 5 -6 godzin za pierwszym razem byłam u lekarza i powiedział że nic mi nie dolega a ciśnienie mam w normie i że mam odpocząć . Proszę  o konsultację oraz poradę w mej sprawie a działo się to 4 rano a wcześniej o 5 rano w odstępie miesiąca.

----------


## zacheusz112

> Mam 26 lat  zdażyło mi się to już drugi raz . Pdczas snu obudziły mnie straszne zawroty głowy ,  ból głowy  styłu na dole , nudności  i byłam bardzo osłabiona i mocno chciało misię pić  jak popiłam to za chwilę było już sucho w ustach dopiero po trzecim łyku  przestałam czuć pragnienie. Zawroty ito dosyć silne trwały ok 2 godzin potem powoli ustępują a złe samopoczucie trwa jeszcze przez 5 -6 godzin za pierwszym razem byłam u lekarza i powiedział że nic mi nie dolega a ciśnienie mam w normie i że mam odpocząć . Proszę  o konsultację oraz poradę w mej sprawie a działo się to 4 rano a wcześniej o 5 rano w odstępie miesiąca.


Dziwny to lekarz który po pomiarze ciśnienia orzeka że nic pacjentowi nie dolega.Przyczyn takiego stanu,może być kilka.Może to być spowodowane zbyt dużym ciśnieniem,które w ciągu paru godzin może zmieniać swoje wartości kilkakrotnie.
Drugą rzeczą jest możliwy taki ból i zawroty z nudnościami pochodzące od kręgosłupa szyjnego.Trzecią przyczyn może tkwić w samej głowie.Dziwię się zatem że lekarz nie zlecił żadnych dodatkowych badań,lub nie wystawił skierowania do neurologa,który może zlecić bardziej specjalistyczne badania(tomografia,rezonans).Jeżeli te objawy będą się powtarzać,obstaję za rozważeniem wizyty u neurologa.Takie dolegliwości nie powstają z byle powodu.
Dokładniejszą diagnozę można postawić jednak po badaniach,gdyż przyczyn jak już pisałem może być kilka.
Pozdrawiam

----------

